# Any experience with Aus Dem Tal German Shepherds



## Allabelly (May 23, 2018)

Hello!

I am looking for a Working lines puppy with stable temperament and good nerves. Purpose: family companion and home/family protection. I have 5 small kids 9 and younger and 2 small dogs. I am considering Aus Dem Tal German Shephers, 

What are your thoughts and experience with them?

Any good breeder recommendations in Southern CA?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

5 small kids under 9. How many hours do you have in a day? Not to mention managing two little dogs. Think before you leap. Is this breeder willing to sell you a pup, knowing your family dynamics?
Are your kids respectful towards you as a parent, do they comply with chores, do they mind you etc?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I met a puppy from them a week or so ago. Send me a PM.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You might try pm'ing user Steve Strom. I would not be surprised if he has seen some dogs from there.


----------

